# Swallowed a little piece of plastic



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This morning (should have posted sooner, sorry) we were cleaning the goat pen, and Patti nibbled off a tiny piece of plastic from the shavings bag. It looks like it was minimal, but I wasn't able to get it out of her mouth, the little pip. She's pooped since then. Should I worry too much?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It should go through just fine. Strings are much more worrying. My neighbors burn pile sometimes blows over the fence and my goats have ended up getting things like that. For some reason running around waving cat litter bags is great fun. I've never seen any ill effects from it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't. I've had them eat plastic before with no ill effects. You can give her oil to help pass it through quickly


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you both. She's in bed now, her spunky little self, but I'll check her out in the morning and make sure she's pooping normally. Geesh, goats. :laugh: Would giving her oil in the morning still help, or be hurtful? What kind of oil would you suggest?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Honestly I wouldn't even bother with the oil. It is surprising what they eat and are just fine.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goathiker said:


> For some reason running around waving cat litter bags is great fun. I've never seen any ill effects from it.


But, but Mmmmoooommmm, it makes such an interesting noise while I'm running around waving it! :ROFL: :ROFL: And it is so easy to scare my sister/brother with it, too! It's so cute the way you roll your eyes at me when I'm doing it, too!


----------

